# Side effects of cyclogest pessaries



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi, 
I'm on day 6 of my 2WW and am using cyclogest pessaries (400mg?) once a day (at bedtime). 

However, I have felt absolutely awful since the day after EC (the day I started the pessaries) and was wondering whether it's side effects of the cyclogest. 

I looked on the info that came with the pessaries but it just mentions that wind and diarrhoea are side effects. I've been feeling EXTREMELY tired, headachey, slightly nauseous, and started with AF cramps about 2 days ago which are quite bad and almost constant. Does all this sound like it could be the cyclogest? I know it's way too early to be pg symptoms, so I've put that out of my mind!

Also, this may sound like a very silly question, but what would you recommend for constipation? I've been very badly constipated since I started the stims, and lots of fruit, veg and senna tablets aren't even touching it.

Many thanks,
Joanna


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Jo,
Could be side effects of the pessaries, but similarly it could be the unexpected   The body goes through so may enforced hormonal fluctuations during IVF that these symptoms are all fairly common and affect most people at one stage or another. Bear with it if you can but do speak to clinic if you are finding it too difficult as they could look at alternatives for you.

For constipation you have to drink lots and lots, up the fibre intake and if that and senna has failed then worth trying fybogel or lactulose to see if that helps.

Lots of       for the rest of the 2ww
Maz x


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks Mazv,

I wake up every  morning and it feels like a stonking hangover - it seems to be getting worse too! (I'm used to waking up feeling a bit rough after too much of the old vino, but I haven't had any for weeks now.   )

I'm sure I'll feel a lot better once I'm not so constipated - I'll try some fybogel today. Thanks very much for your help.
jo x


----------

